# Ergo or boba



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

I was all for getting an ergo and then went to the boba site and now I'm confused. I am looking for the most comfortable carrier and they both look very similar, but I think more people have an ergo. I am leaning towards the ergo just because so many people have tryed it and loved it. What to do? Any suggestions?


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

The most comfortable carrier is going to vary from person to person. They are both great carriers, but different people are going to prefer one over the other. IME the ergo fit taller and broader people better than smaller, shorter, narrow shouldered or more petite people. There are other differences between the 2 carriers as well.

I prefer the Boba because it's a less structured soft structured carrier if that makes sense. It's more trim than the ERGO. I find the straps much more comfortable than the ERGO's, which are too bulky for me. I like the higher body. I find it's much softer than the ERGO. Overall, I find the ERGO much bulkier and overwhelming to my frame. It's a great carrier for a lot of people, but it's not the ideal carrier for all people.

The reason so many people prefer the ERGO is that it's what they know. It's the most mainstream of the non-Bjorn carriers, and it's next step after the Bjorn. It's not that it's any better of a carrier, it's just that people are more familiar with it and more likely to have used it. A lot of people probably don't know about the Beco or the Boba.

The Boba also a unique feature--it has these cool leg straps. You can hang stuff from them, and your child can use them to rest their feet on. Also, the Boba is organic if that matters to you. And the price point is lower than the ERGO.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

i have been meaning to post a tread like this


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meco* 
The most comfortable carrier is going to vary from person to person. They are both great carriers, but different people are going to prefer one over the other. IME the ergo fit taller and broader people better than smaller, shorter, narrow shouldered or more petite people. There are other differences between the 2 carriers as well.

I prefer the Boba because it's a less structured soft structured carrier if that makes sense. It's more trim than the ERGO. I find the straps much more comfortable than the ERGO's, which are too bulky for me. I like the higher body. I find it's much softer than the ERGO. Overall, I find the ERGO much bulkier and overwhelming to my frame. It's a great carrier for a lot of people, but it's not the ideal carrier for all people.

The reason so many people prefer the ERGO is that it's what they know. It's the most mainstream of the non-Bjorn carriers, and it's next step after the Bjorn. It's not that it's any better of a carrier, it's just that people are more familiar with it and more likely to have used it. A lot of people probably don't know about the Beco or the Boba.

The Boba also a unique feature--it has these cool leg straps. You can hang stuff from them, and your child can use them to rest their feet on. Also, the Boba is organic if that matters to you. And the price point is lower than the ERGO.


Hmmmmm, I am petite so maybe the boba is a better choice for me. I am just scared to death to purchase one and then hate it. I have heard so many good reviews on the ergo, but I think that is just what more people have like you said.
So the boba is a comfortable carrier and not like the baby bjorn? That is my main concern. I want something easy and comfortable.


----------



## lovelymama2 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was debating this myself last week. I decided on the ergo because it fit my specific situation better. My little baby boy is 4 months old and up til now I was using an adjustable-bottom mei tai, but it was so tall and wrapping and confining that he hated it when he wasn't sleeping. He really enjoys NOT being wrapped up tightly, and in the ergo I feel like the lower back is a huge benefit for him, and he has more room so he doesn't feel so squished in. I also really wanted an attached sleep hood so I don't have to hold his head up everywhere I go. I wish the ergo was more attractive but it just suited my needs better. It's very comfortable for me, with lots of waist padding and adjustable straps...but I can see how it wouldn't be comfortable for every body type, if you're very small for example. Anyhoo, I certainly didn't choose it because it was mainstream and all I knew ... I thought it out for about a week. And I love it. The boba looks great if your baby really enjoys being wrapped up or is bigger or doesn't need a sleep hood and so on. When he gets older I'd consider that one.

Another option is to consider the Olives and Applesauce SSC, lots like the ergo, but more attractive, like the boba.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd suggest trying to find a retailer that has a return policy. That way, if you try it and don't like it, you can return it and try a different carrier.


----------



## tracyb928 (Oct 2, 2007)

Also there are more reviews of the Ergo because they have been around for a while. The Boba is very new (I think in the last year or so) so of course not so many people have tried them!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
. I am just scared to death to purchase one and then hate it.

You can rent carriers from slingsilove.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

the Ergo is very "tried and true" and the Boba is new on the scene. I can't say what you'd like better, ideally you'd find a way to try both and see for yourself, but if you have to pick without trying I'd definately urge you go with the more established brand.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it true that the Boba can only be used for babies who are 1 yr or older? That is what their website says. I'm trying to figure out if that is a cya thing or if there is a real reason why you can't use it for younger infants.


----------



## coraljean (Apr 29, 2009)

_


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, the Boba is recommended for babies at least 1 year old, but I first wore my Boba with my 10 mos old and it worked great. I liked the fit much better than the Ergo for me personally. The thing is that the body is taller, so a small baby wouldn't fit well in it, but I have heard of mamas using it for young babies and doing legs in and it fits fine for them. Probably though the in between age, when their legs are out, but they aren't quite tall enough for the body would not work. I like it alot though for 10 months and up as long as your baby is tall enough to fit into it.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I used my boba starting at 8.5 months, and it works well, but then again, my DD is off the chart in height. I am so glad for the extra height since DD likes to lean back. She would totally throw herself off my back if she could, so I'm glad for the extra bit of fabric. The boba is comfortable, but I'm not sure it would work as well for a younger baby. The height of it would make it hard for the baby to see out, and a whole tiny baby could fall out the side. I would be curious to know for the next one if the ergo's infant insert would work on the boba... maybe by then boba will make one of their own. DD is 1 next week, so I haven't gotten a chance to use the foot straps, but I have let a mom who has a 3 year old try it on, and she says that it's more comforable than her ergo, and her son likes it. She also asked him to try to stand up using the foot straps, and he said that he couldn't.

They do make the boba with a removable sleep hood now. Mine doesn't have it, but I'd love it even more if it did. They also gave it a better buckle (If you get the first generation one, double check that it buckled all the way together... every time) and supposedly a more comfortable waist strap.


----------



## jPapa (Jan 17, 2011)

My friend had a Boba and found the foot straps annoying and that their 13 month old would used them to launch themselves out of it, has anyone experienced that? I mean it make sense since your child's legs are at a 90 degree angle.

I would go with an Ergo or a Beco, much better and it doesn't restrict you to having a baby carrier meant for only older babies. Very comfortable might I add!


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm actually waiting for my boba to arrive...but I already own an ergo. We have loved the ergo but our guy is a back archer and the lower back of the ergo means that his weight gets totally off center in it...not comfy. So, tomorrow we get to try the boba. I'll let you know how it compares.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, so I just wore our son for a nap for the first time in a couple of months in the NEW Boba. Have to say...it's way preferable to the ergo. The higher back holds his center of gravity closer to mine...so much more comfortable. The fabric isn't as thick as the ergo and it's just less bulky in general. The cut is narrower which works better for the two moms in our two mom family. the sleep hood is better designed (and comes off if you want). I think the "stirrups" are a bit goofy, but I think will be comfortable for him when they are used. All in all the quality seems a bit better as well and it is FAR more attractive...yes, we are vain









If we were doing it over again we'd do the Boba instead of the ergo...we wrapped him, slung him and used a mei tai when he was under 15 pounds (and still do all of those things) and found that the ergo, even with the (old) infant insert, just didn't work well when he was under 15 pounds or so. So, the fact that Boba can only be used after 15 pounds doesn't bother me...largely because I think the ergo only works well after 15 pounds (for us at least).

Either way tho' both are good carriers and wearing the baby is FABULOUS!


----------



## cocobean (Jan 31, 2009)

We have had a Boba for about 6 months now. We have only used it a handful of times and haven't touched it in months. My son is very long for his age and can't get his arms out of the carrier. He has to keep them inside thus making him very upset. I have never been able to get it adjusted so I'm completly comfortable. Carrying him in the front would be great but is almost impossible to get the buckle in back. Putting him on my back is also almost impossible because DS weighs 33 lbs and it's very hard to support that much weight mostly with one arm to get him in. It could just be my user error but I don't know. I'm going to keep it around until we have another and see how it goes when they're younger and smaller. It seems it would really only work well for a very small window of time. It is wonderfully made though.


----------



## poonico (Dec 12, 2009)

I just wanted to say good luck with your decision, you won't be disappointed either way you go.

I have an Ergo and Boba. I love them both. I am not sure that I could pick a favorite. The Boba is trim, but the Ergo has pockets (great to stick my keys and some cash in if I'm out). The Ergo's straps all wrap up (the ones on between the shoulders on my Boba don't, which is only a problem when I wear her on my back). You can pick where the Boba buckle sits at the bottom, but I like that the Ergo's is off to the side and out of the way. They are both so comfortable. Great fit, my husband can wear either and we use it on our 17 month old and almost 3 year old.


----------

